#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Έδραση πέτρινου τοίχου

## SMBD

*---*

----------


## Theo

κανένα πρόβλημα και πολύ καλά είπε.

----------


## Efpalinos

Μια τομή θα βοηθούσε πολύ και στη διατύπωση και στη περαιτέρω συζήτηση. Την επένδυση πέτρας χαμηλά (που είναι και ευάλωτο σημείο) πως θα τη στηρίξεις?

----------


## noutsaki

μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους (τζινέτια). κάποιος είχε ανεβάσει σχετικό στα downloads, ο χάρης νομίζω..

Πρόσεξε σε παρακαλώ σύνταξη, ορθογραφία.
*Efpalinos*

----------


## Efpalinos

Αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι πως οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής διερευνώνται και παρουσιάζονται καλύτερα με σχετικά σχέδια.
Το ερώτημα εμπεριέχει αρκετά προβλήματα εκτός από την τεχνική στήριξης π.χ. η σχέση της λεπτομέρειας με την υπόλοιπη κατασκευή, με το έδαφος, περιβαλλοντικούς παράγοντες κλπ.

----------

